# Anyone ever been to Cuba or South Africa?



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

For some reason I’ve always had a curiosity about these two places.

I’ve known some people from both countries, but on my own throughout the years I’ve done some research and tried to learn a lot about each.

The simple liberties we in the US enjoy and take for granted compared to life in Cuba or SA (especially under apartheid) are astounding.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

I went to South Africa as my stepdaughter married a South African, although they live in the UK.  So I visited for 3 weeks.  It's a beautiful country but it made me very nervous with all the signs about carjacking areas, razor wire and armed guards at houses, etc.  People were extremely friendly to us when they discovered we couldn't speak Afrikaans (meaning we weren't assumed to be racist).  I would not go back for a visit although I think I would have enjoyed Cape Town.  

I'm sure you've heard me mention that I lived in Uganda, so I still have a soft spot for that country, in spite of some of their laws.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

Ameriscot, what year did you visit South Africa?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Ameriscot, what year did you visit South Africa?



Dec. 2006.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

aaahhh, I see.

I've seen some apartheid movies ("A Dry White Season", "A World Apart") which make me cringe. Movies.......but, still.....wow. But people I know who have been to SA say it is definitely beautiful.

A former boss was from Cuba. His family came to US in late 1950s just before Castro took over. He had some interesting stories. I've read/heard about the food rationing and other government controls even in recent years. Incredible.


----------



## ndynt (May 11, 2015)

I have been to Cuba many times, pre-Castro. At that time it was like Vegas or Miami.  Instead of Florida, my parents liked to take mid-winter vacations there.  I find it so hard to believe that it has become sp very restrictive....


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

ndynt - a college friend (my age) told me she went with her family to Cuba a few times (pre-Castro) and she recalls it the same as you.....kind of like Vegas.


----------



## Lon (May 11, 2015)

I went to Pre Castro Cuba from Tampa, Fla. for a visit in 1957

Never been to South Africa but have been to North Africa twice 19 55 & 1956


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

Lon said:


> I went to Pre Castro Cuba from Tampa, Fla. for a visit in 1957



What was your impression/memory?


----------



## Lon (May 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> What was your impression/memory?



I was a young bachelor and loved the Cuban music, dancing, ladies & Rum.


----------



## Bee (May 11, 2015)

I went to South Africa with my then husband and my three children in 1981, we lived there for 12 months before we were transfered to Hong Kong, all I will say apart from the beauty of the country, I never realised how tense I was until I walked into our flat in Hong Kong and I felt as if a great big weight had been lifted from my shoulders.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

Bee.....wow.


----------



## John C (May 13, 2015)

I went to Guantanamo Bay in 1950 on a Navy training cruise.  We were not allowed off the base and the only thing I remember is a strong Cuban beer they called "Hotuey".


----------

